# GPUZ Won't Load After Windows 10 Anniversary Update



## xkm1948 (Aug 7, 2016)

Reporting a possible bug after installing Windows 10 Anniversary Update. After trying to open GPU-Z the Windonws Explorer will just freeze in place while the GPUZ wont open. The system is not frozen though. I have to restart Explorer.exe to get it working.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 7, 2016)

0.8.9 works OK. Problem only affects 1.9.0


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 7, 2016)

No issues here. Has to be on your end.






Working fine here

Edit: Tested on my ancient laptop, same results, no issues


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 8, 2016)

Fixed. Turns out the issue was caused by "enhanced Windows 10 security" after anniversary update.


----------



## Naki (Aug 8, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Fixed. Turns out the issue was caused by "enhanced Windows 10 security" after anniversary update.


It would help if you told us what you did - where you clicked/etc - to fix this. It might help others too.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 8, 2016)

Naki said:


> It would help if you told us what you did - where you clicked/etc - to fix this. It might help others too.




Adjusted the Windows 10 Security level down one level. The setting where you decide when Windows 10 pop up to ask you for permission.

What happened was GPU-Z was trying to ask me whether I want to install or keep using as it. Windows 10 blocked that installation prompt and that caused the program to stuck there. I ran Compatibility Troubleshooter which ran the program as Administrator as well as Windows 8.1 compatible and it booted just fine. 

This is not the first case of security mess up of Windows 10 anniversary update. All of my Realtek Audio service cannot be loaded due to them being automatically blocked. I have to go into the installation folder and manually unblock every single one of the executables.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 8, 2016)

There are reports the anniversary edition is causing lots of problems.


----------



## Pehla (Aug 8, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Adjusted the Windows 10 Security level down one level



where the hell did you find that setings???

And  btw im also expirinecing some issues with the update...,like after update i also tried to update my audio driver,but the computer was on a restart loop...had realy hard time instaling the driver...besides that had issue
with the sonic studio(wont start) stil have that problem...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 8, 2016)

I think thats the UAC setting. Did M$ rename it ?


----------



## Naki (Aug 8, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Adjusted the Windows 10 Security level down one level. The setting where you decide when Windows 10 pop up to ask you for permission.


Screenshot of said setting, please?
Do you mean this -->








DeathtoGnomes said:


> I think thats the UAC setting. Did M$ rename it ?


I do not think they did. UAC is UAC.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 8, 2016)

Naki said:


> Screenshot of said setting, please?
> Do you mean this -->
> 
> 
> ...




Yep that is the one. I dragged it one level down.


This Win10 security mess up starts to make Win10 feel like WinVista now. Bad thing is Win10 is not as good looking as Vista. Call me shallow but i want my OS interface beautiful


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2016)

Hmmm... normal UAC behaviour should be that it tells you GPU-Z wants admin privileges and you can say yes/no and everything will be smooth from there.

Can anyone else replicate?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 8, 2016)

ride on the wild side and drag that slider to the bottom  i've never used UAC permission on MY pc, however my kids pc has it set at the 2nd or 3rd level if im not mistaken 



W1zzard said:


> Can anyone else replicate?



top 2 levels just ask for permission and i click yes and it loads, so no i cannot replicate with my pc


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 8, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Hmmm... normal UAC behaviour should be that it tells you GPU-Z wants admin privileges and you can say yes/no and everything will be smooth from there.
> 
> Can anyone else replicate?




The UAC panel shows up asking for admin rights alright. Problem is after clicking yes it freezes.


----------



## Naki (Aug 9, 2016)

Please note it is still a bit unclear what your UAC setting is set to now. Is it set like MY screenshot, or one level down compared to mine, please?

AlienIsGOD, please no bad jokes. Viruses, especially crypto ones, would love this, so not doing it, EVER.
GPU-Z works fine for me too, but I have no Fury card, just old ones - AMD Radeon R7 260x & R9 290. EDIT: And a GeForce GTX 670 on another PC.


----------



## gupsterg (Aug 9, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Yep that is the one. I dragged it one level down.
> 
> 
> This Win10 security mess up starts to make Win10 feel like WinVista now. Bad thing is Win10 is not as good looking as Vista. Call me shallow but i want my OS interface beautiful



After the expiry of the "free upgrade offer" I installed Win 10 Anniversary on the 04/08/16, using ISO created by media creation tool burned to DVD. I had resisted the "free upgrade offer" before, but now for a number of reasons I thought I would go Windows 10. I used my genuine retail Windows 7 Pro key to install/activate Windows 10 Pro (as per reports on web it works even though free offer has expired  ).

I have ROG version of GPU-Z v1.9.0 installed, I did not change UAC settings after install of OS (they are as Naki screenie in post 10). I only get the normal UAC behavior as described by W1zzard in quote below.



W1zzard said:


> Hmmm... normal UAC behaviour should be that it tells you GPU-Z wants admin privileges and you can say yes/no and everything will be smooth from there.
> 
> Can anyone else replicate?



Nope not on my rig  .


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 9, 2016)

IF UAC keeps popping up everytime you run GPU-Z, right click the program > Properties > Compatibility tab > check box at the bottom "Run this program as an administrator. You have to be in admin mode to do that but once done you shouldnt have any problems running GPU-Z in a non-administrator account. You can use this procedure for any program you might use often.



W1zzard said:


> Hmmm... normal UAC behaviour should be that it tells you GPU-Z wants admin privileges and you can say yes/no and everything will be smooth from there.
> 
> Can anyone else replicate?


 I've ran into this issue in the past but since giving admin privileges manually I have not noticed anything of note.


----------



## Naki (Aug 9, 2016)

This won't work for me. I have an admin account, GPU-Z shortcut is set to NOT run as Admin, still every time I run it, Windows 10 shows an UAC prompt.
I do not use limited accounts, so no idea how it works there, but what you say will not work, at least for me.
The above is true for me on 4-5 PCs, all with Windows 10 Pro, 64-bit.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 9, 2016)

As much as I hate to do it I will be reinstalling a fresh copy of Windows 10 soon.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 9, 2016)

Naki said:


> This won't work for me. I have an admin account, GPU-Z shortcut is set to NOT run as Admin, still every time I run it, Windows 10 shows an UAC prompt.
> I do not use limited accounts, so no idea how it works there, but what you say will not work, at least for me.
> The above is true for me on 4-5 PCs, all with Windows 10 Pro, 64-bit.


Ssssoooo set Gpu-Z to run as admin...

Or you can turn down UAC or off, depends on your Win10 annoyance tolerance level.



xkm1948 said:


> As much as I hate to do it I will be reinstalling a fresh copy of Windows 10 soon.



it wont change how windows reacts.


----------



## Naki (Aug 10, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> 1) Ssssoooo set Gpu-Z to run as admin...
> 2) Or you can turn down UAC or off, depends on your Win10 annoyance tolerance level.
> it wont change how windows reacts.


1) Why would I do that? What will that change in GPU-Z's operation compared to current (working) state?

2) No. I like UAC as is. Having virus vulnerability & "opening doors wide" for everybody/thing is not my cup of tea.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 10, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> There are reports the anniversary edition is causing lots of problems.



those are not problems M$ call them "features"


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 11, 2016)

Naki said:


> 1) Why would I do that? What will that change in GPU-Z's operation compared to current (working) state?
> 
> 2) No. I like UAC as is. Having virus vulnerability & "opening doors wide" for everybody/thing is not my cup of tea.


1) nothing, it wont change the operation, it will stop with the annoying pop-up.
2) LOL, knowing is half the battle.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 11, 2016)

OK figured out the real solution:

1. Right click  GPU-Z
2. Property--->Security
3. Edit permit
4. Grant current user Full Access
5. Ta-da all fixed.

This is all caused by MS changing default security settings.


----------



## Naki (Aug 11, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> 1) nothing, it wont change the operation, it will stop with the annoying pop-up.


1) Tried it, does not work. Same UAC prompt - which I however do not mind.

NOTE: There might be a way to bypass UAC by setting up an elevated Scheduled Task.
I have seen this for other similar apps as a possible solution.
Someone, if you want, you can try this. I am fine with UAC prompt as-is, however.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 11, 2016)

That is something I have not tried yet. 

EDIT:fixeded


----------



## Naki (Aug 11, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> That is something I have tried yet.


Tried or have NOT tried? 
EDIT: Thanking for fixing.


----------

